# TeraStation NAS Fails to Join Domain



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

I have 2 DCs in my network and they are running as Window Server 2003 Standard edition SP2. Recently i purchase 1 x Terastation Buffalo NAS to act as file server in my network. I need to join this NAS to the existing domain controller, but i fail to do that. Please kindly assist and advise if you ever encounter this problem before. 

Error Message
"Failed to join Active Directory Domain.
Please check the Active Directory Domain setting information, Administrator user name and password. Also, make sure that your network settings are correct. "

I key in the right information for below fields but it fails,
1)Active Directory Domain Name (Netbios) - domain
2)Active Directory Domain Name (DNS Name) - domain.local
3)Active Directory Server Name - server1.domain.local
4)Username - administrator
5)Password - xxxxxxxx
6)WINS - blank


I have escalated this case to Buffalo support and they replaced another set of NAS. After the replacement, it does not resolve the problem. I connect this Terastation NAS to connect to another network with 2 DCs in the netwoork to try the join domain. Surprisingly the NAS can join to the domain. 

I suspected my Active Directory cannot accept the NAS settings or the NAS cannot find the AD in the domain. 

I have tested with 1 notebook configured as the same hostname and IP Address, it works fine for a normal notebook to join domain. 

Please advise how to rectify my problem or any work around solution for this NAS box to join domain? Thanks for helping this. 

Regards,
Boon


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

boonhongchua said:


> I connect this Terastation NAS to connect to another network with 2 DCs in the netwoork to try the join domain. Surprisingly the NAS can join to the domain.


I don't understand this, you joined the NAS device to anther server on the domain, or you took he NAS to another network and joined it to their domain? Make sure your DNS entries on the NAS device are pointing correctly for your domain, they should be pointing to your DC if your domain has been setup correctly.


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi support,

I have 2 vlans in the network which are student vlan and admin vlan. Both networks have their own domain controllers. That's mean i have primary domain controller and Backup Domain controller in student vlan and i have primary domain controller and backup domain controller in admin vlan. 

I have no problem to join the TeraStation NAS to Admin Vlan DC, but I have problem to join the TeraStation NAS to Student Vlan DC. I need to solve my Student Vlan Domain controller problem. 

Server Details
Primary DC - FS1
Secondary DC - BK1

The dns ip address is pointed to the FS1. I am using the same configuration in the notebook to join domain, it works fine for a normal notebook but it does not work for my TeraStation NAS.


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

Do you need more information to troubleshoot further? Thank you.

Regards,
Boon


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is there anything in the system logs that are indicating what could be going wrong?


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

I cannot find any error logs in the event logs. There is no event logs in the TeraStation NAS as well. 

Regards,
Boon


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

Any idea so far?


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

I have attached the error log, hope it helps..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what is the dns setting whcih we can't see in the picture? is it pointing to your ms dns server?


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

Yes, it is pointing to my primary dns server.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

from a pc on the network do a
nslookup yourserver name and post the results for review.
next 
post a ipconfig /all from a working workstation for review


----------



## boonhongchua (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Support,

I have attached more information for your reference. At the moment i cannot provide the client nslookup result because i am away for this whole week.

I did run the nslookup, the result can show my primary DNS server and it can resolve to the IP Address. 

All the clients can get the right DNS IP address before they join domain.


----------

